# Word of the Day: Persnickety



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2021)

_persnickety meaning_: 1. giving too much attention to small details that are not important in a way that annoys others….


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 11, 2021)

We leave out the "s" and say "*pernickety* " in he UK.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 11, 2021)

Persnickety: placing too much emphasis on trivial or minor details; fussy.
"_*she's very persnickety about her food*_"

Requiring a particularly precise or careful approach.
"_*it's hard to find a film more persnickety and difficult to use than black-and-white infrared*_"


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

This computer keyboard is more _persnickety _, than others I've used in the past.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

It seems positive, to me, to be a _little_ persnickety about foods, 

but not so persnickety, that neither I nor anyone else in the vicinity can enjoy eating.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 11, 2021)

I think nowdays we call persnickety OCD. 

@Capt Lightning ~ pernickety sounds strange to me without the s.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 11, 2021)

I confess to being persnickety.


----------

